# Miss my old life - Me and IBS-D



## RubyinMD (Jul 16, 2016)

Hello! 51 yo female, Maryland resident. Stomach issues since 16 (peptic ulcer) but nothing too severe. At 26, I took up running and was very active in road races and marathoning. I loved running outside, in all weather.

About 9 yrs ago, I left a stable job (only 1 mi from my house! 5 min commute) to work in Washington DC. I wasn't particularly stressed about it but I was taking a train into town and the long 12 hr days caused me to almost cease running entirely. Within 2 weeks, I was constipated. Nothing worked: fiber, herbal laxatives, chemical laxitives, enemas, miralax. The most bizarre thing was I wasn't in pain nor did I have an urge to go. An xray of my abdomen showed my colon was full of stool. Had a normal colonoscopy. Long story short, I quit after 9 mos., started running again, problem solved.

Fast forward to 4 years ago when I began experience "seepage'. Cut back on running again as the additional liquid caused chafing. Racing was out of the question.

A year ago, I got routine colonoscopy and upper endoscopy - both normal - but then things really went South. I started experiencing explosive diarrhea 1 or 2 days a week. I followed up with my gastro who said it was likely due to the colonoscopy procedure but he also said i likely had IBS since I've had bowel issues in the past.

Since then (so for almost a year), I've been experiencing IBS D pretty much non-stop. I have an episode, take loperamide, am constipated for 3 or 4 days and then it starts all over again. Sometimes I feel really ooky (sick and nauseated) and am bedridden. I've canceled trips, missed work, not applied for jobs in DC I want because I'm afraid of what might happen on the commute. This morning, I didn't go to spectate at a race my friend was running because of a flair that started yesterday. Another weekend ruined by IBS. Still not sure how you go from being somewhat normal to incapacitated.

I'm certain anxiety is a big component of my IBS. I hate my job (not DC but commute is still bad; workspace is depressing and awful too) and would like to move out of Maryland but I'm stuck on both counts. Ideally I would work from home because of my situation but I've had no luck finding anything.

I felt so alone with all of this and am glad to have found this group. I thought I was the only one who felt the way I felt about a lot of this.


----------



## lithium (Oct 9, 2015)

Sympathize with you. I also work from home. I used to train extensively too(strength and aerobic) but this illnesses ruined everything. Nowadays it takes all my energy to just get out of bed.


----------



## Shelli Warren (Jul 17, 2016)

I'm sorry to hear that! Try the digestive enzyme supplements. I have had IBS for 20 years. Same diagnosis EVERYTIME, nothing works, about ready to give up on life bc I was having such severe pains, bloating , burping, very skinny bc not getting anything out of my food.
My sphincter would lock up like a vice grip and just not allow me to release. Two weeks ago, I came across the hormone (forgot the name) that relaxes the sphincter and also prompts the pancreas to release its digestive enzymes. So, I went and bought the pancreatic enzyme supplements as well as the enzyme that breaks down gas before it swells u up. And Lo and behold....no more false bathroom trips! No more loud explosive water and air bowel movements! Solid bms that mean my food is digesting properly! No embarrassing sounds, no hiding out from friends and family! I'm on week two and I'm just soaring!! Eating good, not suffering afterwards!


----------

